# Aluminum vs chromoly



## SlowbutSure (May 11, 2010)

I am getting a DJ bike and would like to know the pros and cons of aluminum vs chromoly. I like the Haro Thread 1.2 and the Haro Steel Reserve 1.2 but am unsure about the frames. I understand one has better forks etc but my question revolve mostly around aluminum. Is it much lighter? Strong enough? And anything else you can tell me. Thanks


----------



## Ganze (Feb 3, 2004)

This subject has been discussed ad nauseum in the forums so a search might help shed light on it.

In a nutshell. 

Steel = a little weight + longer service life due to infinite fatigue life within limits + it bends before it breaks. I like that it won't catastrophically fail without telling me that it's about to fail by bending. Rust is not an issue.

Aluminum = a little lighter + a little cheaper on a higher end bike + big shaped tubes that people like + really strong for the intended life of the frame. The big problem is something called catastrophic failure. Many aluminum frames fore-go bending and inconveniently break when they fail. For a good frame this is not an issue because they are so overbuilt that they should stay within their fatigue limits.

There's a lot more to this but I think the main thing is to buy from a decent company and use it as intended and you will be fine.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Steel is real.


----------



## 907guitaristbikerguy (Jul 21, 2010)

i've been told steel has a bit of flex to it, so a steel frame shouldn't ride as rough as a similar aluminum frame.


----------



## SlowbutSure (May 11, 2010)

I appreciate this great info. It will be very helpful in making a decision. Now I just need to go test ride some bikes to determine which I like best.


----------



## RallySoob (Aug 16, 2010)

aluminum is alot lighter...not a little. Steel is alot stronger.


----------



## chromob (Sep 1, 2010)

aluminum is a lot lighter, but by using more of it ( larger dia. tubes, greater wall thickness ) the end result isn't an earth shattering difference. steel IS real.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Plus more words rhyme with steel than aluminum...


----------

